# Let The Madness Begin !!



## Randy_ (Apr 6, 2009)

Who ya picking??


----------



## fiferb (Apr 6, 2009)

Since it's first quarter, 13:40 left and its 22-8, I had to go with UNC.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 6, 2009)

32-11 at the 10 minute mark. Ho-hum.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll take UConn over Louisville.


----------



## gomeral (Apr 7, 2009)

Not that it's timely, but...

http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/03/18/ncaa.tournament.bracket.predictions/



daniel


----------

